# Help Identify this little Roo



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I bought this tiny boy from a sale barn, as I needed my Sumatras to be smaller, and he'll do the job, though I'll need a lot of breeding out afterward.

He's black with a bit of red in him, and very very small, with long gamey legs.

Half the time I have no idea what I'm buying, but I know he's some sort of game bird, or maybe a mix of something. Could you help identify him? (his name's Dean)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It looks like it has a chest like an old English Game . But the comb is wrong, or it could possible be because it's not dubbed. A black australorp bantam has a similar comb but difference stance. Is it possible for it to be a mixed breed ?


----------



## JazzieBFarm (Sep 26, 2013)

Seems to be a mix... I agree, the stance and posture of an old English.


----------



## patty12 (Nov 10, 2012)

This looks like a hen.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

has he been crowing?
he is a nice looking fella


----------

